# The Complete 3.5e Bard



## MerricB (Oct 20, 2004)

This thread is for the listing of all 3.5e material that specifically aids the bard.

*Player's Handbook*
_Classes:_ Bard (duh!)

*Dungeon Master's Guide*
_Prestige Classes:_ Loremaster - spellcasting & bardic knowledge (?)

*Eberron Campaign Setting*
_Feats_ - Extra Music, Haunting Melody, Music of Growth, Music of Making, Song of the Heart, Soothe the Beast

*Miniatures Handbook*
_Spells_ - Swift Expeditious Retreat, Incite, Inhibit, Curse of Impending Blades, Swift Fly, Swift Invisibility, Undeniable Gravity, Legion's Curse of Impending Blades, Legion's Undeniable Gravity.

*Frostburn*
_Feats_ - Ice Harmonics, Snowflake Wardance
_Prestige Class_ - Stormsinger

*Races of Stone*
_Feats_ - Enchanting Song, Inspire Spellpower, Metamagic Song, Misleading Song
_Prestige Classes_ - Dawncaller, Divine Prankster

*Complete Warrior*
_Prestige Class_ - Warchanter

*Complete Divine*
_Prestige Class_ - Evangelist]

I'm probably missing the spells of a few books; there are also books I don't possess, so any help would be much appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Oct 20, 2004)

The _Draconomicon_ brings us the Dragonsong feat and the Dragonsong Lyrist PrC.


----------



## Ashanderai (Oct 20, 2004)

The Complete Book of Eldritch Might has an alternate bard with a different mechanic for musical spells called spellsongs that it uses.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 20, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> Loremaster - spellcasting & bardic knowledge (?)



 Heh, I think this is just using the mechanics. Could also be called lore mastery or something, it's obviously coming from a different direction, but has the same game effect.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Psion (Oct 20, 2004)

_Path of Magic_ has bard options that allow you to broaden the WAY over-specialized concept of the bard. (All you'd really have to do to upgrade the bard abilities to 3.5 is specify which sub-skills are appropriate and add a level requirement on the same order as the 3.5 bardic abilities.)

_Bow & Blade_ has the wildsinger


----------



## FireLance (Oct 20, 2004)

*Book of Exalted Deeds*
_Feat_ - Words of Creation (double your bardic music effects!)
_Prestige Class_ - Troubadour of Stars


----------



## Chun-tzu (Oct 21, 2004)

*Player's Guide to Faerun*
_Feats_: Arcane Preparation, Spell Thematics
_Regional Feat_: Artist
_Prestige Classes_:  Harper Agent (bards may also be interested in Arcane Devotee, Divine Seeker, Everskan Tomb Guardian)
_Spells_: Cumulative Forgotten Realms spell list for Bards, including spells from Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting, Magic of Faerun, Races of Faerun, Underdark, Unapproachable East, and Player's Guide to Faerun

*Kingdoms of Kalamar: Stealth and Style*
This book is a 3.5 class guidebook for Infiltrators (wilderness rogue variant) and Basiran Dancers (dancing bard variant). These classes were introduced in _Kalamar Player's Guide_, and updated to 3.5 in _Stealth and Style_. _Stealth and Style_ also includes feats, spells, and prestige classes for the Basiran Dancer. Some of the feats and prestige classes could be taken by Bards who have a strong focus on dancing.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Oct 21, 2004)

Unearthed Arcana has the Variant Bards and the Prestige Bard.


----------



## BSF (Oct 21, 2004)

The Enchiridion of Mystic Music from S.T. Cooley Publishing. 

Great book.


----------



## Remathilis (Oct 21, 2004)

Dirgesinger in Libris Mortis, there might be a feat or two in there also (I don't own it, yet).


----------



## ForceUser (Oct 21, 2004)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> Dirgesinger in Libris Mortis, there might be a feat or two in there also (I don't own it, yet).



Yep. The Requiem feat from _Song & Silence_ is back. Definitely one of my favorite bard feats of all time.


----------



## El Ravager (Oct 22, 2004)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> Dirgesinger in Libris Mortis, there might be a feat or two in there also (I don't own it, yet).





Dirge Singer kicks ass.  It absolutely fits perfectly for an NPC that I have had for quite some time.  That PRC alone was almost worth the price of admission for me.  And I don't even like PRCs all that much. 

Luckily there was lots of other cool stuff too.

While on the subject of bards and undead, I am looking for some sort of magical instrument that allows bards to creat and/or command undead.  Anyone know of any such published magic items?

=====
El Rav


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 22, 2004)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> The Enchiridion of Mystic Music from S.T. Cooley Publishing.
> 
> Great book.



Thanks for the compliment.   I tried to make it 144 pages of Bardy goodness.

--The Sigil


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 22, 2004)

El Ravager said:
			
		

> Dirge Singer kicks ass.  It absolutely fits perfectly for an NPC that I have had for quite some time.  That PRC alone was almost worth the price of admission for me.  And I don't even like PRCs all that much.
> 
> Luckily there was lots of other cool stuff too.
> 
> While on the subject of bards and undead, I am looking for some sort of magical instrument that allows bards to creat and/or command undead.  Anyone know of any such published magic items?



I imagine you're looking for something that turns bardic music into cleric's turning ability?  Don't quite have magic items to do that, but I instead have new types of Bardic Music and Feats in the Enchiridion of Mystic Music (see Bard StephenFox's link above) that would allow you to do so... for instance, you might want to use your bard's "Suggestion" or "Fascination" abilities on Undead... have one "Freebie" feat... 







> *Kinship of Song [Meta MetaMusic]*
> 
> Because music speaks all languages, you have learned to communicate with certain types of creatures so well through your music that you are able to affect even mindless creatures as though they had minds.
> 
> ...



and have one "mystic music" (i.e., bardic music) ability that a bard can learn:


> *Greater Wake the Dead*
> Minimum Musician Level: 11
> Mystic Music uses: 3
> Range: see text
> ...



Hopefully that whets your appetite... and it should be noted these abilities have been around for a year or so (I last revised the book November 16, 2003) 

--The Sigil


----------

